# die 2 Völker der 5. Erweiterung



## Remor (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander, ich bitte um plausible Vorschläge, was die Völker der 5. Erweiterung sein könnten 

Ich hätte schonmal eine Idee für die Allianz, die Halbelfen! Sie sind die wirklich noch vorhandene Rasse, die noch fehlt,(und vielleicht, aber nur ganz vielleicht die Pandaren für die Horde)
Find ich persönlich cool, wenn ein paar verschollene Halbelfen wieder bisel mitmischen würden im Kampf gegen Sergeras...


----------



## Saladarxyz (18. Januar 2011)

Remor schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander, ich bitte um plausible Vorschläge, was die Völker der 5. Erweiterung sein könnten
> 
> Ich hätte schonmal eine Idee für die Allianz, die Halbelfen! Sie sind die wirklich noch vorhandene Rasse, die noch fehlt,(und vielleicht, aber nur ganz vielleicht die Pandaren für die Horde)
> Find ich persönlich cool, wenn ein paar verschollene Halbelfen wieder bisel mitmischen würden im Kampf gegen Sergeras...



es gibt und gab noch nie halbelfen in warcraft


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (18. Januar 2011)

Du meinst 4te Erweiterung, oder?
Cata war erst die Nr 3.
Und ich wüsste nicht, dass für die 4te schon welche fest stehen und man jetzt über die 5te diskutieren muss.


----------



## tear_jerker (18. Januar 2011)

er meint schon die fünfte, weil blizz mal gesagt hat das sie im wechsel 2 neue rasse und eine neue klasse bringen. mit cata waren wieder die völker dran und nächtes addon damit eine neue klasse.
ich persönlich glaube ja nicht das es noch zu einer fünften erweiterung kommt die noch die große mehrheit die wow jetzt noch hat mitbekommt von daher ists mir egal


----------



## TheGui (18. Januar 2011)

Pandaren werden kommen! und ehm jo... Oger!

nächste Klasse is eh der Blutmage!


----------



## Cantharion (18. Januar 2011)

Zockt doch erstmal Cata bevor ihr über die übernächste Erweiterung nachdenkt. Oo
Aber ich wäre seit ich weis dass es Pandaren gibt dafür sie als Spielbare Rasse zu implementieren.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Januar 2011)

Murlocs und Harpyien


----------



## Gromark (18. Januar 2011)

steine


----------



## Grushdak (18. Januar 2011)

Cataclysm ist erst etwa über nen Monat draußen und Du fragst jetzt schon nach neuen Rassen,
die es sehr wahrscheinlich frühestens mit der 5. Erweiterung geben wird?

Classic - alles neu
TBC - 2 neue Rassen
WotLK - nix
Cata - 2 neue Rassen

4. Erweiterung nix
5. Erweiterung .... Sargbewohner (R.i.P. WoW^^) da bin ich bei Release schon Rentner 

sorry


----------



## Schlumpfgermane (18. Januar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> er meint schon die fünfte, weil blizz mal gesagt hat das sie im wechsel 2 neue rasse und eine neue klasse bringen. mit cata waren wieder die völker dran und nächtes addon damit eine neue klasse.
> ich persönlich glaube ja nicht das es noch zu einer fünften erweiterung kommt die noch die große mehrheit die wow jetzt noch hat mitbekommt von daher ists mir egal




Ah.
Gut zu wissen.
Hatte ich nicht mitbekommen.

Zur Erweiterung:
Ich denk schon, dass es eine 5te geben wird.
Jedoch fallen mir beim besten Willen keine Rassen ein...
Naja, eventuell, wenn die Korrumpierung der Furbolgs endet, dann könnten diese als Rasse kommen.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Januar 2011)

Guckt Euch doch einfach allen Kreaturen in WoW an!
Jede könnte mal zu einer spielbaren Rasse werden.

Genauso war/ist es ja auch mit manch bisheriger Rassen geschehen.

*ps.* Ich wäre ja mal für Irrwisch, dann könnte keiner mehr rumposen.^^


----------



## Seryma (18. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Classic - alles neu
> TBC - 2 neue Rassen
> WotLK - nix
> Cata - 2 neue Rassen



Ein ganz schlauer?! Mit WotLk kam der TODESRITTER dazu...
Ich halte jede Rasse für möglich, aber erstmal spielen wir Cata, DANN kommt erst wieder ne Klasse und DANN können wir anfangen uns über ne Rasse Gedanken zu machen!


----------



## Grushdak (18. Januar 2011)

Seryma schrieb:


> Ein ganz schlauer?! Mit WotLk kam der TODESRITTER dazu...


Weil der Todesritter ja auch ne Rasse ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (18. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Weil der Todesritter ja auch ne Rasse ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne aber ne klasse 
Bin mir auch schon am überlegen was für KLASSEN kommen könnten z.B. eim Mönch oder so etwas, werde dafür vielleicht, genauer beschrieben, einen neuen thread aufmachen


----------



## c0mA (18. Januar 2011)

schau bei guild wars oder anderen spielen rein, dann kannst dir denken, was für klassen noch kommen können/werden.


----------



## Pangon (18. Januar 2011)

Es gibt ja Spekulationen das das nächste Addon so Smaragdgrüner traum wird. Da könnte man doch ne neue Klasse machen die Träumer!
Es gibt Alpträumer als DD Wie Wohlträumer als Heiler was weiß ich.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Januar 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ne aber ne klasse


Ja dann schau auf das Anliegen des Threaderstellers - da geht's um Völker - also Rassen! 

gn8


----------



## Mordakay von Tay (18. Januar 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*Meine Traumrasse wäre ja der Oger. Für die Horde, versteht sich.*[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*Das wäre geschichtlich auch leicht zu erklären.*[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*Zumal Blizzard sich wohl für jedes potentielle Volk eine passende Geschichte zurechtrücken könnte.*[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*
*[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]*Sollte ich bis zu besagter Erweiterung aufgehört haben, könnte mich wohl nur die Option auf einen Ogermagier wieder bekehren. ^^*[/font]


----------



## Kroul (18. Januar 2011)

_*Arakkoa*_
+
- eigene Sprache
- eigenen Architekturstil
- tragen verschiedene Rüstungen ingame
- alle emotes, die auch jede andere spielbare rasse hat
- weibliche grafiken vorhanden

-
- Arakkoa kommen nur in der Scherbenwelt vor, diese wurde bereits behandelt (könnte jedoch, wie mit cataclysm die alte welt, erneuert werden oder zusätzliche länder o.Ä. hinzugefügt werden)

Horde oder Allianz ist ungewiss
_*
Furbolgs*_
+
- eigene Sprache
- eigenen Architekturstil
- viele emotes bereits vorhanden
- Furbolgs haben schon in Warcraft 3 eine (relativ) große Rolle gespielt (Verbündete der Nachtelfen und Verbündete der Horde und Allianz in der Schlacht um Hyjal)
- uralte Rasse, die schon vor der Ankunft der Titanen existierte
- auf jedem Kontinent zu finden

-
- keine weiblichen Modelle vorhanden
- tierische Humanoide (Ursprung in Bären, ähnlich wie bei Tauren Kühen/Stiere und bei Worgen Wölfe), deshalb bräuchte es ein Gegenstück auf der jeweiligen anderen Fraktion (auch tierisch) damit die Verhältnisse gleichbleiben (muss jedoch nicht sein)

Eindeutig Allianz
_*
Oger
*_*+
*- eigenen Architekturstil
- Freundliche und Neutrale Oger bereits häufig im Spiel vertreten (König in Schergrat, Ogrila, Gordok-Oger nehmen am Braufest der Allianz/Horde teil)
- leben fast überall und können überall gut überleben
- Oger gehören seit Warcraft 1 dazu und haben stets eine große Rolle gespielt (ob als Gegner der Orcs in Draenor oder später als Verbündete der alten Horde in Azeroth)
- Größe ist anpassbar und offiziel eigentlich auch etwas kleiner als ein ausgewachsener Tauren (im Spiel jedoch nicht)
- Weibliche Halloween-Oger-Maske seit letztem Jahr verfügbar

-
- keine weiblichen Modelle vorhanden (und auch sonst nie gesehen worden in WC1, WC2, WC3 oder in Büchern)
- einköpfige Oger besitzen meist eine sehr niedrige Intelligenz, zweiköpfige hingegen eine sehr hohe (jedoch aus Experimenten entstanden, bis auf 1-2)

Eindeutig Horde

*Pandaren
+
*_-_ Seit Warcraft 3 dabei
- eigenen Architekturstil (asiatisch)
- so ziemlich alles über sie ist unbekannt, deshalb leicht sie in eine neue Erweiterung einzubauen
- eigene Sprache
- Interviews und Kommentare von Blizzard-Mitarbeitern deuteten daraufhin, dass Pandaren eine Option sind
- _"__the Pandaren were definitely in consideration, are one of Blizzard's favorite races, but were not chosen for the Burning Crusade expansion because they didn't fit well with Outland."
- "Do pandarens exist in World of Warcraft? Maybe they will be found in the beta or retail version of the game and maybe they will be granted a special place in an expansion."

-
- _Pandaren verlassen ihr Land (Pandaria) selten bis gar nicht und haben kein Interesse an Kalimdor/Azeroth/Nordend
- Pandaren sind ursprünglich neutral und unschuldig und wollen dies auch bleiben (kann jedoch, wie bei den Goblins, die jedoch in verschiedene Kartells aufgeteilt sind, leicht mit passender Geschichte, geändert werden)
- Schon in Warcraft 3 ein "neutraler" Held gewesen
- Beiden Seiten (nur in größter Not) zur Seite gestanden
- Pandaren treten keiner Fraktion bei, sie erlauben es höchstens, wenn andere sich ihrer eigenen Fraktion anschließen und sich den Gesetzen Pandarias fügen, was unmöglich bei der Allianz und Horde geschehen kann
- Pandaria ist abgeschottet vom Rest der Welt (mit Absicht) und bis heute von allen bekannten Rassen Azeroths unentdeckt (kann sich jedoch auch leicht ändern. Geschichtlich kann Blizzard alles ändern)

Horde oder Allianz ist ungewiss


Ich persönlich könnte mir keine andere spielbare neue Rasse vorstellen, es sei denn eine komplett neue und komplett neugestaltete (grundlegend vom Modell und auch geschichtlich von ihren damaligen Handlungen)

Natürlich ist das alles reine Spekulation, die für mich am Sinnvollsten erscheint

Edit: Was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte, vielleicht nicht als Alternative für 2 Rassen, jedoch für zukünftige Patchs oder so: Verwandte Rassen
- Maghar (braune Orcs, jetzt mit Garrosh als Häuptling noch passender)
- Zerschlagene (Nobundo, Akama & Co)
- Dunkeleisenzwerge, Wildhammerzwerge (Rat der drei Hämmer, außerdem passender für Zwerg Schamanen, Magier und Hexenmeister)
- Hochelfen (waren schon immer ein Teil der Allianz und als neue Rasse werden sie auf keinen Fall erscheinen)
- Lepra- oder Mechagnome (jedoch eher unwahrscheinlich)
- Untote Hochelfen (aka Sylvanas & dunkle Waldläuferinnen, jedoch eher unwahrscheinlich)
- Waldtrolle (Stamm der Bruchhauer im Hinterland sind loyal gegenüber der Horde)

Schön wärs... gibt aber nicht für jede Rasse solch eine Option, deswegen bezweifle ich, dass sowas kommen wird


----------



## Manitu2007 (18. Januar 2011)

von der Logik her (gibts die bei Blizz??) würds in der VIERTEN erweiterung wenn dann ne neue Heldenklasse geben


Dämonenjäger 

sonst ka

in der FÜNFTEn erweiterung wirds dann

Oger  für die Horde und Nagas für die Allianz geben 

allein schon  aus dem grund wenn ich vajir richtig kapiert habe und ich habe da durchgequestet mir 3 chars sind die Nagas eigentlich Nachtelfen und Oger genauso korrupt wie Gobblins.

belehrt mich eines besseren ich lese z. zt noch buch 2 und 3

mfg


----------



## Feindflieger (19. Januar 2011)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> es gibt und gab noch nie halbelfen in warcraft



http://www.wowwiki.com/Arator_the_Redeemer

http://www.wowwiki.com/Giramar

http://www.wowwiki.com/Galadin


----------



## bluewhiteangel (19. Januar 2011)

Wenn dann schon http://www.wowwiki.com/Category:Half-elves 

Fänd ich nicht hübsch, da Kinder zwischen Elfen und Menschen relativ selten sind. Da lieber was.... Gewöhnlicheres. Oger, Pandaren undso.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (19. Januar 2011)

ich fände auch die Pandaren interessant und noch zu mit der Überraschung überhaupt:

<<sie werden als einzige neue Rasse spielbar sein>>

jetzt fragt ihr Euch: öhm, dann geht ja eine Fraktion leer aus... NEIN, denn es würde die erste neutrale Rasse sein! gäb neuen Esprit in´s PvP, kein Gezanke wie jetzt "Worgen sind cooler; Goblin´s sind rotgrün wenn man drauftritt" usw.


meine 5 Cent


----------



## failrage (19. Januar 2011)

Meine Favoriten wären Furbolgs und Naga. Gerade die Naga finde ich sehr cool. Vermutlich wird Blizzard uns wieder überraschen - falls sie überhaupt neue Rassen bringen. Auswahl gibt es ja jetzt genug.


----------



## Alka1 (19. Januar 2011)

naga wären zwar ql, aber eigentlich undenkbar, denn wie sollen sie Hosen oder Stiefel tragen ^^ 
nicht ganz undenkbar, aber dennoch schwierig dürfte sich die Situation bei Arrakoa, Murloc und Furbolg gestalten, da sie im Grunde keine typische Form haben (wobei das bei Gnomen und Goblins auch funktioniert hat)

Oger und Pandaren wären sehr gut möglich, nice fände ich aber z.B. auch Astrale, wobei diese bis jetzt auch nur in der Scherbenwelt auftauchen. Ebenfalls denkbär, aber unheimlich hässlich, wären Vrykul ^^


----------



## Derulu (19. Januar 2011)

Schlumpfgermane schrieb:


> Ah.
> Gut zu wissen.
> Hatte ich nicht mitbekommen.
> 
> ...



Dir fällt keine Rasse ein? Dann denk mal nach, Oger sind bereits seit den Zeiten von Ner'zhul Mitglieder der Horde...aber bisher nicht spielbar(dabei sogar teilweise als Horde-NPCs zu finden, siehe Düstermarschen etc.), dabei wären die sogar logischer gewesen als jetzt die eigentlich ja neutralen Goblins...Pandaren waren zumindest in der Zeit in der Warcraft 3 spielt, als Heldenklasse spielba, aktuell sind sie es nicht


----------



## RedShirt (19. Januar 2011)

Horde: Mulrocs

Allianz: Gnoll


----------



## odinxd (19. Januar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Allianz: Gnoll



Dann wüsste ich schon die ersten namen: Hogga, Hoggér, Hoggêr, Hôgger, Hógger, Hoga, Høgger....^^

Neue klasse... würd Dämonenjäger cool finden oder klingenmeister.

Neue Rassen: hm was isn der Illidan? son Dämonischer nachtelf oder? sowas wär vielleicht mal ganz cool!^^ Für HORDE natürlich!!!!


----------



## dede1256 (19. Januar 2011)

Ich würd die Pandaren wirklich sehr gern in ner Erweiterung sehen.
Gerade die asiatische Richtung is was, was mir in WoW oft abgeht.

Ich fänds cool einen Pandaren zu spielen, kann ihn mir auch ihn vielne verschiedenen Klassen vorstellen, und man könnte des Stil echt gut umsetzen.
WoW hat ja schon einen eher Japanoiden look, mit den herrlich überzeichneten Rüstungen usw. aber mir fehlt noch so ein Richtiges Asia-Gebiet, das Pandaria gern sein könnte.

Pro-Panda!!!


----------



## Draceus (19. Januar 2011)

Eine neutrale Rasse die von beiden Völkern gespielt werden kann.
Drachen!!!
menschliche Form: kämpfen, laufen
Drachkin: Reitform
Drache: Flugform


----------



## dede1256 (19. Januar 2011)

Einen Drachen kann ich mir eher als Klasse vorstellen, als als Rasse.
Auch wenns vielleicht logisch anders zu machen wäre.

Aber im Grunde könnte ja ein Drache die Form von allen Rassen annehmen und in der Form kämpfen.
Ich denke da is wirklich Potential drin^^


----------



## Bravus (19. Januar 2011)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> es gibt und gab noch nie halbelfen in warcraft




Stimmt nicht ganz, die Kinder von Rhonin und Vereesa dürften in diese Gattung fallen.


----------



## enky (19. Januar 2011)

Bravus schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz, die Kinder von Rhonin und Vereesa dürften in diese Gattung fallen.




Es gibt nur einen einzigen namentlich bekannten Halbelfen: Arator der Erlöser, der Sohn von Turalyon und Alleria. Zudem gibt es die Zwillinge von Rhonin und Vereesa Windläufer, deren Namen jedoch nicht bekannt sind. Auch der Drache Kalecgos nahm oft die Gestalt eines Halbelfen an.


http://forscherliga..../wiki/Halbelfen


----------



## Versace83 (19. Januar 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> er meint schon die fünfte, weil blizz mal gesagt hat das sie im wechsel 2 neue rasse und eine neue klasse bringen.



So wurde das nciht gesagt. Wenn ueberhaupt, dann wurde gesagt dass es "denkbar waere". Aber du kannst mich gerne mit einem blue post vom Gegenteil ueberzeugen 
Es ist auch gar nciht sooo lange her da habe ich von Ghostcrawler gelesen dass keine weitere Klasse in Planung sei da sie nicht zu viele Klassen implementieren wollen.

100%ig sicher kann man sich auf die Blizzard Aussagen nie verlassen, da sie auch immer darauf achten sich schwammig auszudruecken so dass man sehr vieles hereininterpretieren koennte und dass sie es sich anders ueberlegen koennen ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (19. Januar 2011)

Versace83 schrieb:


> So wurde das nciht gesagt. Wenn ueberhaupt, dann wurde gesagt dass es "denkbar waere". Aber du kannst mich gerne mit einem blue post vom Gegenteil ueberzeugen
> Es ist auch gar nciht sooo lange her da habe ich von Ghostcrawler gelesen dass keine weitere Klasse in Planung sei da sie nicht zu viele Klassen implementieren wollen.
> 
> 100%ig sicher kann man sich auf die Blizzard Aussagen nie verlassen, da sie auch immer darauf achten sich schwammig auszudruecken so dass man sehr vieles hereininterpretieren koennte und dass sie es sich anders ueberlegen koennen ^^



verstehe garnicht warum du nicht deine aussage mit bluepost untermauert hast wie du es von mir erwartest  ist mir letztendlich aber auch egal. 
ich wollte nur zeigen womit der te arbeitet damit es verständlich wird warum er die 5te erweiterung meinte. ob blizz das nun schon wiederrufen hat ist unerheblich für die erklärung.


----------



## Versace83 (19. Januar 2011)

Ich erwarte gar nichts von dir... ich sagte dass du&nbsp;mich gerne vom Gegenteil ueberzeugen kannst, musst du aber nicht 

Hab gesucht aber leider nix auf die Schnelle gefunden, sonst haette ich dir gerne einen Link praesentiert.


----------



## Jaromar (19. Januar 2011)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> von der Logik her (gibts die bei Blizz??) würds in der VIERTEN erweiterung wenn dann ne neue Heldenklasse geben
> 
> 
> Dämonenjäger
> ...





also als erstes sind es immer nur Naga und nicht Nagas...

1 Naga, 2 Naga, 3 Naga, die Naga

Zweitens haben Naga einen unbändigen HASS auf Nachtelfen weswegen sie auf gar keinen Fall zur Allianz gehören würden.

Aber ich kann mir vorstellen das es eine kleine Gruppe von Naga geben könnte die sich von Königin Azshara abspaltet und sich der Horde anschließt und so könnten die Naga zur Horde kommen.

Was ich extrem cool finden würde ^^

Dazu die Pandaren bei der Allianz weil Naga mal bei den Pandaren eingefallen sein könnten im Zuge des Kataklysmus und schwupps sind sie zur Allianz gegangen und haben sich beim König ausgeweint... etc


----------



## White_Sky (19. Januar 2011)

Wieso wollen alle immer so Pandaren spielen? Was ist an denen so besonders?


----------



## <<NôGô>> (19. Januar 2011)

Knuddelige Pandas vllt.?

Nein Spaß bei Seite. Fände nen Pandaren Brewmaster schon stylisch. War ein cooler held bei WC3. Dann müssten sie aber das ulti auch implementieren xDD


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Januar 2011)

Statt neuer Rassen bin ich, wie schon seit Vanilla, für eine lange, harte, anstrengende Verräter-Quest, bei der man z.B. als Tauren zur Allianz oder als Nachtelf zur Horde überlaufen kann. Ansonsten... Gnolle. &#9829;
Oger will ich bei der Horde keine sehen, weil die alles vollscheißen.

Außerdem: Worgen, die nicht ursprünglich Menschen, sondern z.B. Elfen waren. Aber keine Gnome, die sehen dann aus wie Ewoks. Ebenso für die Untoten - warum waren die früher alle Menschen? Ich will untote Gnome, verdammt!


----------



## Salamance (19. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Cataclysm ist erst etwa über nen Monat draußen und Du fragst jetzt schon nach neuen Rassen,
> die es sehr wahrscheinlich frühestens mit der 5. Erweiterung geben wird?
> 
> Classic - alles neu
> ...



Das stimmt so nicht. In WotLK kam als neue Heldenklasse der Todesritter ins Spiel.


----------



## Thuum (19. Januar 2011)

Salamance schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. In WotLK kam als neue Heldenklasse der Todesritter ins Spiel.



Es geht hier auch nicht um Klassen, sondern um Rassen und da gab es in WotLK keine neuen.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (19. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Statt neuer Rassen bin ich, wie schon seit Vanilla, für eine lange, harte, anstrengende Verräter-Quest, bei der man z.B. als Tauren zur Allianz oder als Nachtelf zur Horde überlaufen kann.



An und für sich ne gute Idee, aber ich will nicht wissen wieviele aufhören zu spielen, weil plötzlich Nackte Gnome in OG aufm Auktionshaus tanzen.
Außerdem kann man es dann gleich so machen, dass jede Rasse jeder Fraktion beitreten kann (oder man könnte gleich die Fraktionen aufheben)


----------



## Kartonics (19. Januar 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> ich fände auch die Pandaren interessant und noch zu mit der Überraschung überhaupt:
> 
> <<sie werden als einzige neue Rasse spielbar sein>>
> 
> ...



es gab auch mal gerüchte pandaren kommen mit bc dann wurden es aber die draenai


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Januar 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> An und für sich ne gute Idee, aber ich will nicht wissen wieviele aufhören zu spielen, weil plötzlich Nackte Gnome in OG aufm Auktionshaus tanzen.
> Außerdem kann man es dann gleich so machen, dass jede Rasse jeder Fraktion beitreten kann (oder man könnte gleich die Fraktionen aufheben)



Warum? In Everquest 2 gibt's die Verratsquest ja auch und die hat sich seit Jahren gehalten. Die Quest ist da halt extrem anstrengend und langwierig und deswegen macht die auch nicht gleich jeder Honk.
Würde storytechnisch durchaus Sinn machen, zumal bei den NPCs ja auch beispielsweise nicht automatisch jeder Tauren ein Feind der Allianz ist.


----------



## Versace83 (19. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Statt neuer Rassen bin ich, wie schon seit Vanilla, für eine lange, harte, anstrengende Verräter-Quest, bei der man z.B. als Tauren zur Allianz oder als Nachtelf zur Horde überlaufen kann.



Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon das ein oder andere Mal... wird aber sicher nicht kommen. Ich zumindest will keinen Nachtelfen oder aehnliches bei der Horde sehen ^^


----------



## Kartonics (19. Januar 2011)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> An und für sich ne gute Idee, aber ich will nicht wissen wieviele aufhören zu spielen, weil plötzlich Nackte Gnome in OG aufm Auktionshaus tanzen.
> Außerdem kann man es dann gleich so machen, dass jede Rasse jeder Fraktion beitreten kann (oder man könnte gleich die Fraktionen aufheben)



wenn die q hart,lang und anstregend ist und das aus dem munde eines heiligen vanilla spielers dann würd es nicht so schnell jemand schaffen und würde xyz von paragon nackt im ah tanzen?


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2011)

Ich halte die Pandarenen und die Furbolgs weiterhin für extrem wahrscheinlich. Beide haben irgendwo tierische Hintergründe und beide gibt es seit Warcraft 3. Ebenso sind es beides Spielerwünsche, die in großer Zahl seit Urzeiten bestehen. Andere Rassenkombinationen sind nicht entworfen oder mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Totebone (19. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich halte die Pandarenen und die Furbolgs weiterhin für extrem wahrscheinlich. Beide haben irgendwo tierische Hintergründe und beide gibt es seit Warcraft 3. Ebenso sind es beides Spielerwünsche, die in großer Zahl seit Urzeiten bestehen. Andere Rassenkombinationen sind nicht entworfen oder mehr als unwahrscheinlich.



Da blizz ja mal gesagt hat sie würden bald auch mal die Scherbenwelt wie die Alte Welt verändern, halte ich Oger / Akkora / Astrale für möglich, obwohl bei den letzteren das Equip problematisch wär ^^


----------



## Derulu (19. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich halte die Pandarenen und die Furbolgs weiterhin für extrem wahrscheinlich. Beide haben irgendwo tierische Hintergründe und beide gibt es seit Warcraft 3. Ebenso sind es beides Spielerwünsche, die in großer Zahl seit Urzeiten bestehen. Andere Rassenkombinationen sind nicht entworfen oder mehr als unwahrscheinlich.



Oger sind aber mehr als nur entworfen: Es gibt inzwischen bereits weibliche Ogermasken zu Halloween (!!); sie sind die geschichtlich am dichtesten mit der Horde verknüpfte Rasse (manche Stämme immer noch Mitglieder der Horde und das seit Ewigkeiten); es gibt bereits jetzt Ingame Oger-Krieger,-Magier,-Hexenmeister,-Schamanen,-Jäger, (von Furbolgs zB. gibt es die zwar auch fast alle, Jäger hab ich bisher aber noch keinen zu Gesicht bekommen)...einziges Manko wohl, dass sie etwas zu groß sind...


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2011)

Totebone schrieb:


> Da blizz ja mal gesagt hat sie würden bald auch mal die Scherbenwelt wie die Alte Welt verändern, halte ich Oger / Akkora / Astrale für möglich, obwohl bei den letzteren das Equip problematisch wär ^^



Oger => Scheitern an der Spielmechanik
Astrale => Scheitern an der Spielmechanik
Arakkoa => Möglich, jedoch wäre kein sinniger Grund vorhanden, weshalb diese sich in den Horde/Allianzkonflikt einmischen sollten. Bei den jetzigen neuen Rassen gab es in der Vergangenheit immer schon Kontakte zu den Fraktionen, was hier nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Oger => Scheitern an der Spielmechanik
> Astrale => Scheitern an der Spielmechanik
> Arakkoa => Möglich, jedoch wäre kein sinniger Grund vorhanden, weshalb diese sich in den Horde/Allianzkonflikt einmischen sollten. Bei den jetzigen neuen Rassen gab es in der Vergangenheit immer schon Kontakte zu den Fraktionen, was hier nicht der Fall ist.



Arakkoa sind nicht schlecht, würde auch funktionieren aber bei denen gibt es ein Hosenproblem: Alle laufen in Roben rum!

Und warum Scheitern Astrale an der Spielmechanik?

Oger können irgentwie schrumpfen aber das (Flug-/)mount würde mir sehr leid tun.^^


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Arakkoa sind nicht schlecht, würde auch funktionieren aber bei denen gibt es ein Hosenproblem: Alle laufen in Roben rum!
> 
> Und warum Scheitern Astrale an der Spielmechanik?
> 
> Oger können irgentwie schrumpfen aber das (Flug-/)mount würde mir sehr leid tun.^^



Die Astralen scheitern zugegeben weniger an der Spielmechanik als an deren geschichtlichen Hintergrund. Es hat einen Grund, wieso sich Astrale nicht mit schweren Rüstungen bedecken. Sie umwickeln sich ganz bewusst nur mit einigen Bandagen, da ihre Körper extrem instabil sind. Sie sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal für eine vollwertige Stoffrüstung fähig.


----------



## White_Sky (19. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Astralen scheitern zugegeben weniger an der Spielmechanik als an deren geschichtlichen Hintergrund. Es hat einen Grund, wieso sich Astrale nicht mit schweren Rüstungen bedecken. Sie umwickeln sich ganz bewusst nur mit einigen Bandagen, da ihre Körper extrem instabil sind. Sie sind wahrscheinlich noch nicht einmal für eine vollwertige Stoffrüstung fähig.



Von wo hast du die Information bzw. Quelle? O.o
Außerdem queste ich mit meinen Twink gerade in Auchindoun. Einige haben Roben an.


----------



## -Migu- (19. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Warum? In Everquest 2 gibt's die Verratsquest ja auch und die hat sich seit Jahren gehalten. Die Quest ist da halt extrem anstrengend und langwierig und deswegen macht die auch nicht gleich jeder Honk.
> Würde storytechnisch durchaus Sinn machen, zumal bei den NPCs ja auch beispielsweise nicht automatisch jeder Tauren ein Feind der Allianz ist.



NIEMALS!!!11elf

Gnome die gemütlich vorm AH in Orgrimmar stehn?

Der grosse Doomhammer würd sich im Grabe drehen!!!


----------



## xerkxes (19. Januar 2011)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Der grosse Doomhammer würd sich im Grabe drehen!!!



Ach, nachdem sich Horde und Allianz Schulter an Schulter in manchen Großstädten aufhalten und bei den selben Händlern einkaufen wird ihn das auch nicht mehr weiter stören.


----------



## Jaromar (19. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> Arakkoa => Möglich, jedoch wäre kein sinniger Grund vorhanden, weshalb diese sich in den Horde/Allianzkonflikt einmischen sollten. Bei den jetzigen neuen Rassen gab es in der Vergangenheit immer schon Kontakte zu den Fraktionen, was hier nicht der Fall ist.





ah ja und welchen Grund hatten Draenei?? Genau!! einen von Blizzard ausgedachten... das kann den Arakkoa genau so wiederfahren... arme Viecher...


----------



## Manaori (19. Januar 2011)

Jaromar schrieb:


> ah ja und welchen Grund hatten Draenei?? Genau!! einen von Blizzard ausgedachten... das kann den Arakkoa genau so wiederfahren... arme Viecher...



Nunja, die Draenei hatten immerhin von vornherein ein Problem mit den Orcs  Und da sie von einem Planeten zum andren geflohen sind, war es so oder so im Bereich des möglichen, dass sie auf Azeroth landen. Mit all ihren Konsequenzen.


----------



## Shaila (19. Januar 2011)

Jaromar schrieb:


> ah ja und welchen Grund hatten Draenei?? Genau!! einen von Blizzard ausgedachten... das kann den Arakkoa genau so wiederfahren... arme Viecher...



Die Draenei hatten einen sehr guten Grund zum Beitritt in die Allianz. Sogar mehrere:

1. Sie waren geflohen und sind gestrandet. => Brauchen Hilfe und Verbündete
2. Verwüsten Landschaften und verderben durch Absturtz Landesbild => Stehen in Schuld bei ihren Nachbarn den Nachtelfen => Diese haben ähnliche Überzeugungen wie die Draenei
3. In der Horde sind Untote => Draenei stellen die Armee des Lichtes dar => Untote für sie nicht sehr willkommen als Verbündete
4. Uralte Feindschaft gegen die Orcs => Ein Bündnis mit Untoten/Orcs wäre undenkbar gewesen


----------



## Remor (19. Januar 2011)

Spannend Spannend, hab mir jetzt alles durchgelesen, Die Story soll weitergespinnt werden, weiter und weiter, schneller und schneller, es ist wie ein Buch, das man nicht fertig lesen kann... Warcraft soll nie aufhören, aber ob WoW vor, mit oder nach der 5. Erweiterung endet, steht in den Sternen. Mal sehen wie der Warcraft Film im Kino ankommt. Wenn sich noch mehr Leute dann für Warcraft begeistern, wird es sicherlich einen grossen Ansturm auf WoW geben... (nehmen wir einfach mal an, der Warcraft Film wird mindestens so episch wie Herr der Ringe, Nun, ich glaube es gibt viel mehr Leute die HdR erst nach den Filmen gekannt haben 

Aber Zurück zum Thema. Pandaren klingt für mich auch ziemlich plausibel. Und ich muss euch Recht geben, Halbelfen sind viel zu rar, das ist dann doch noch sehr weit hergegriffen, wenn plötzlich überall Halbelfen mit den Namen Loladin rumlaufen. Oger sind leider auch sehr gross. Aber etwas haben wir ja noch nicht in Betracht gezogen, eine völlig neuartige, völlig unbekannte Welt mit 2 Rassen, die bis jetzt noch nie erwähnt, geschweige denn gesichtet wurden. Eine Welt wie Argus vielleicht? Es sind zum glück noch viele Möglichkeiten nach vorne offen. 

Und auch ich bin schon lange für Pandaren, man sollte mal Unterschriften sammeln, und diese Blizzard zustellen!


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Januar 2011)

Ach, von mir aus muss Blizzard keine neuen Rassen einbringen.
Alles andere, was ich jahrelang getötet habe soll plötzlich mit mir Seite an Seite kämpfen?
Nee nee, ohne mich.


----------



## Problembeere (20. Januar 2011)

Oger für die Horde. ^^
Und ich will Arrakoa! Am besten für die Horde, aber wenn die mit Ogern zusammen kommen werden sie sicher Allis xD ("Oh, ups, wir haben Orks in Vögel verwandelt und können's nicht rückgängig machen ... egal, dafür dürft ihr in Darnassus wohnen ").


----------



## Blinzler78 (20. Januar 2011)

Neue Rassen werden sicherlich noch einmal kommen, wer weiß wer weiß. Lassen wir uns doch einfach überraschen. Und so eine Verräterquest wäre ja auch mal was feines. Oder was würdet ihr davon halten, dass wenn man bei den Untoten zusätzlich einer der anderen Rassen wählen könnte und dann mit denen im Untotenstyle à la Sylvanas spielt, sodaß man nicht zwangläufig nur als Skelett rumläuft. Das wäre ja auch mal was.


----------



## Muffi77 (20. Januar 2011)

Ich fänd ja die Vrykul und auch die Naga als spielbare Völker sehr cool.


----------



## Loony555 (20. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Von wo hast du die Information bzw. Quelle? O.o



http://www.wowwiki.com/Ethereal

Kannst ja mal durchlesen, echt interessant. Als Dimensius ihre Heimatwelt überfiel, wurden ihre Körper zerrissen.
Die Astralen sind quasi sowas wie "Energie-Geister", die sich mit leichten Bandagen umhüllen, um sich ein wenig Form zu geben.


----------



## Drakhgard (20. Januar 2011)

Allianz: Furbolgs
Horde: Oger

Und dann will ich als Goblin einen Oger als Mount, so wie der Goblin-Alchi aus WC3, der auf dem Oger hockt xD


----------



## Linostar (20. Januar 2011)

SPOILER




Damals wurde eine lsite an die öffentlichkeit gegeben, was wann in welchem Addon kommen soll.
Bis zu WOLTK stimmt alles 1 zu 1.
Unter anderem soll in der Erweietrung nahc cata Worgen und pandaren kommen. Nunja die Worgen gibts schon

http://www.no-perspective.org/thumb.php?pth=list.jpg&mode=original


----------



## Turisto (20. Januar 2011)

Diese olle Liste wieder, kommt immer wieder.

Ich denke wenn neue Rassen kommen dann Oger für die Horde, was die Alli bekommt kann ich nicht abschätzen.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Januar 2011)

Loony555 schrieb:


> http://www.wowwiki.com/Ethereal
> 
> Kannst ja mal durchlesen, echt interessant. Als Dimensius ihre Heimatwelt überfiel, wurden ihre Körper zerrissen.
> Die Astralen sind quasi sowas wie "Energie-Geister", die sich mit leichten Bandagen umhüllen, um sich ein wenig Form zu geben.



Interessant, danke!


----------



## Topperharly (20. Januar 2011)

mh.. oger für die horde, pandaren nicht, da diese seeehr selten auftauchen, deswegen Furbolg


----------



## Remboldt (20. Januar 2011)

Remor schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander, ich bitte um plausible Vorschläge, was die Völker der 5. Erweiterung sein könnten
> 
> Ich hätte schonmal eine Idee für die Allianz, die Halbelfen! Sie sind die wirklich noch vorhandene Rasse, die noch fehlt,(und vielleicht, aber nur ganz vielleicht die Pandaren für die Horde)
> Find ich persönlich cool, wenn ein paar verschollene Halbelfen wieder bisel mitmischen würden im Kampf gegen Sergeras...



Hat Blizzard nicht gesagt es gibt immer Abwechselnd neue Klasse, Volk, neue Klasse, Volk u.s.w?


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (20. Januar 2011)

Naja...ein bisschen früh daran zu denken?

Egal zurück zum Thema:Mir sind schon genug spielbare Rassen im Spiel,meine Meinung halt.


----------



## Remboldt (20. Januar 2011)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> von der Logik her (gibts die bei Blizz??) würds in der VIERTEN erweiterung wenn dann ne neue Heldenklasse geben
> 
> 
> Dämonenjäger
> ...


 ich glaub nicht das Naga Allis werden...die haben sich schon immer bekämpft


----------



## Landerson (20. Januar 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Oger für die Horde. ^^
> Und ich will Arrakoa! Am besten für die Horde, aber wenn die mit Ogern zusammen kommen werden sie sicher Allis xD ("Oh, ups, wir haben Orks in Vögel verwandelt und können's nicht rückgängig machen ... egal, dafür dürft ihr in Darnassus wohnen ").



Wenn wir uns an das Buch "Beyond the Dark Portal" erinnern dann hilft zumindest ein [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Arrakoa der Alliance um in die Dreanei Grabstaette einzudringen um die Orcs zu vernichten. Ich wuerde sagen das die mehr auf die Seite der Alliance gehoeren, da die Orcs auch gegen die Arrakoa gekaempft haben.[/font]


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2011)

Diese bekloppten Vogelmenschen in der Scherbenwelt stehen unter dem Willen von alten Göttern, es ist einfach nur völlig unlogisch, dass dieses Volk als spielbare Rasse eingeführt wird. Eine "Abspaltung" von dem Volk, durch "Rebellen" bräuchte schon eine verdammt gute Geschichte um nicht als "aufgesetzer Brei" verkauft zu werden.


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Eine "Abspaltung" von dem Volk, durch "Rebellen" bräuchte schon eine verdammt gute Geschichte um nicht als "aufgesetzer Brei" verkauft zu werden.



Eine "verdammt gute" Geschichte ist doch da gar nicht nötig. Sieh dir doch an, wie es bei den Trollen oder Goblins funktioniert hat:
Einfach einen anderen Stamm oder so erfinden und gut ist es...


----------



## Chillers (21. Januar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> Eine "verdammt gute" Geschichte ist doch da gar nicht nötig. Sieh dir doch an, wie es bei den Trollen oder Goblins funktioniert hat:
> Einfach einen anderen Stamm oder so erfinden und gut ist es...



Also die Hinkevögel hätte ich auch nicht gerne als neues Volk.
Mir persönlich sagen die Goblins zu.Aber die gibt es ja schon.

Neues Volk? Naaru mit ghettoblastern und spontanport überallhin.


----------



## StrangeInside (21. Januar 2011)

hieß es nicht auch mal das pandaren zwar nett sind aber es probleme geben würde im asiatischem raum weil diese tiere dort heillig gelten und in wow würde man sie ja töten etc?!
Ka was dran ist aber möchte meinen das mal gelesen zu haben vor paar jahren.

ich bin auch für Oger bei der Horde, Krieger, Jäger wären dann einköpfig und Magier, Hexenmeister und Priester oder Schamanen zweiköpfig =)
Bei der Allianz wüsste ich zwar spontan kein volk aber fulborg würden gehen weil vor allem die nachtelfen sind ja von anfang an beim leveln damit beschäftigt sie zu besänftigen bzw herrauszufinden warum sie und von wem sie korrumpiert sind.

aber blöd würde ich es irgendwie dennoch finden, schließlich haben wir nun unsere fellbestien und fulborgs wären nur minimal was neues dadurch das sie bärenähnlich sind und sie nicht durch fluch oder sonstig zu solch wesen wurden.


----------



## TheGui (21. Januar 2011)

Linostar schrieb:


> SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die Inhallte kommen bzw sind schon da, blos das maelstrom und plane sets zum teil jetz in cata erschienen sind, z,b Gilneas aus dem Maelstrom set und Deepholm aus dem plane set!

man kann also immernoch auf die Liste vertrauen ... nur wann was in welcher kombination kommt bleibt ne überraschung


----------



## StrangeInside (21. Januar 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> die Inhallte kommen bzw sind schon da, blos das maelstrom und plane sets zum teil jetz in cata erschienen sind, z,b Gilneas aus dem Maelstrom set und Deepholm aus dem plane set!
> 
> man kann also immernoch auf die Liste vertrauen ... nur wann was in welcher kombination kommt bleibt ne überraschung



ich finde auch das die liste eine daseinsberechtigung hat denn die dinge die nun in cata kamen waren 100% schon auf der liste bevor cata überhaupt bekannt wurde.
klar es passt einiges nicht mehr ganz bzw hat einen völlig neuen zusammenhang aber so ist es doch fast immer mit projekten die schon jahre im vorraus geplant wurden, man versucht es umzusetzen aber man merkt das es so nicht ganz funzt oder andersrum es besser passt, einfach weil man aus den jahren an erfahrung hinzugewinnt etc.. aber der großteil dieser liste ist immernoch eingetroffen bisher und das kann man nicht leugnen. wie wo was später nun wirklich umgesetzt wird bleibt abzuwarten aber das ihr konzept so in etwa steht sieht man ja.

Deepholm, skywall, firelands und abyssal maw wurden in cata mit dem maelstromset zusammengefügt, und so wie das set aussieht würde ich ganz stark behaupten das emerald dream nicht wie alle denken ein addon wird sondern das es als großer content patch bzw mehrere eingefügt wird. es passt einfach zu gut hinein in cata und ist vom inhalt her nicht groß genug für ein eigenes addon.


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> ich finde auch das die liste eine daseinsberechtigung hat




Ganz dickes ROFL! 

Anscheinend hat es sich doch noch nicht überall herumgesprochen, dass diese ominöse Liste ein Fake war.

Der Ersteller dieser Liste hat mal (letzten Sommer???) auf allkahazam.com (oder wie auch immer diese Seite heißt) ein Statement dazu abgegeben. Er selbst war überascht, welche Folgen das Ganze hatte. 
btw: Er hat das Statement dort gepostet, weil er dort diese Liste veröffentlicht hatte.
Und wann war das? Genau: Nämlich zu der Zeit, als schon einige Infos über WotLK offiziell bekannt waren. Deswegen war die Liste - was WotLK angeht - auch ziemlich genau. 
Den Rest hatte er sich zusammengereimt mit dem Wissen aus den einzelnen Warcraft-Teilen und den Büchern, die es damals gab.


Die Liste ist also ein Fake!!! Ziemlich gut und erfolgreich aber ein Fake...


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Januar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> Ganz dickes ROFL!
> 
> Anscheinend hat es sich doch noch nicht überall herumgesprochen, dass diese ominöse Liste ein Fake war.
> 
> ...



Diese Liste gibt es aber schon seit Ende 2005. Da wusste von WotLK noch niemand was.


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Diese Liste gibt es aber schon seit Ende 2005.



Und wieder habe ich herzhaft gelacht. 

Sieh dir auf dem Screenshot mal genau an, wann dieser Beitrag gepostet wurde.
Du wirst nirgends einen Eintrag/ Kommentar oder so über diese Liste finden, der vorher veröffentlicht wurde. 

Guckst du hier:

http://www.no-perspective.org/thumb.php?pth=list.jpg&mode=original


----------



## TonyMontana777 (21. Januar 2011)

naja kp aber das würd sehrwarscheinlich eh das letzte addon sein was jetzt anch cata kommt da sie ja eh schon an nen neune game arbeiten was 2012 rauskommt und das würd bestimmt die ablösung für wo sein bzw für die die was neues wollen aber auf basis von wow....so geil wow auch mal sein kann und/oder war/ist wärden sie das auch nicht schaffen mehr als 7 jahren weiter zugeistern irgendwann egal was verändert würd ist mal ausgelutscht.....würd bestimmt auch was was mehr grafik hat mehr umfang und vllt mal von vornerein "fertig/richtig" programiert und nicht 12 million leutz 13 eus im monat zu erlangen damit für den weltweiten testservern  naja...


und naja was soll jetzt schon für klassen kommen..die auch in die storie passen würde...irgendwie hab ich da sgefühl da kanns kaum noch was gutes geben :-S


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

Hey CeIwyn, ich habe extra für dich und andere nochmal etwas gekramt:

Hier der Link zum Originalthema. Auf der Seite fast ganz unten erklärt Renjin, dass er sich die Liste ausgedacht hat. Und dieser Beitrag ist auch schon vom 26.08.2009!

http://wow.allakhazam.com/forum.html?forum=21&mid=119012268058738816&page=3&howmany=50


----------



## Super PePe (21. Januar 2011)

TonyMontana777 schrieb:


> naja _kp_ aber das würd sehrwarscheinlich eh das letzte addon sein was jetzt anch cata kommt da sie ja eh schon an nen neune game arbeiten was *2012* rauskommt und das würd bestimmt die ablösung für wo sein bzw für die die was neues wollen aber auf basis von wow....so geil wow auch mal sein kann und/oder war/ist wärden sie das auch nicht schaffen mehr als 7 jahren weiter zugeistern irgendwann egal was verändert würd ist mal ausgelutscht.....würd bestimmt auch was was mehr grafik hat *mehr umfang* und vllt mal von vornerein *"fertig/richtig" programiert* und nicht 12 million leutz 13 eus im monat zu erlangen damit für den weltweiten testservern  naja...
> 
> 
> und naja was soll jetzt schon für klassen kommen..die auch in die storie passen würde...irgendwie hab ich da sgefühl da kanns kaum noch was gutes geben :-S



der hier in Textform verfasste *Widerspruch* fängt mit einer richtigen Selbsterkenntnis an.


----------



## Derulu (21. Januar 2011)

Um noch mal zur ominösen "Liste" zurückzukommen...ich zitiere hier den Verfasser der Liste Reinjin, seine 2 Posts sind ja in den Links von villain schön zu sehen:


Hello everyone. I'm the OP, if you haven't noticed. 

With the announcement of Cataclysm, it seems the lifespan of my list has come to its end. 

*It's odd how this list, which I wrote myself out of boredom on a fall morning, has taken on a life of its own. *

*I wrote it in September of 2007, but some swear they saw it during the WoW beta in 2004*. To boot, CMs on the official WoW forums deleted this list every time it popped up - at least until this year, when they suddenly stopped caring. 

Some things I predicted came to pass. Others didn't. 


Auf Wiederhören oder wie es ein berühmter Zeichentrickhase vor Jahrzehnten schon so schön formuliert hat
That's all folks


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2011)

villain schrieb:


> Eine "verdammt gute" Geschichte ist doch da gar nicht nötig. Sieh dir doch an, wie es bei den Trollen oder Goblins funktioniert hat:
> Einfach einen anderen Stamm oder so erfinden und gut ist es...



Falsch. Es war seit jeher bekannt das es verschiedene Goblinkartelle gibt. Dies wurde nicht von Blizzard aufgesetzt. Des Weiteren hatten Goblins schon immer eher einen Draht zu der Horde. Welche Trolle du meinst weiss ich nicht.

Die Einführung der Arakkoa wäre dagegen eine aufgesetze Geschichte.


----------



## White_Sky (21. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Diese bekloppten Vogelmenschen in der Scherbenwelt stehen unter dem Willen von alten Göttern, es ist einfach nur völlig unlogisch, dass dieses Volk als spielbare Rasse eingeführt wird. Eine "Abspaltung" von dem Volk, durch "Rebellen" bräuchte schon eine verdammt gute Geschichte um nicht als "aufgesetzer Brei" verkauft zu werden.



Hat mit den Draenei (und den Blutelfen) auch wunderbar geklappt. Worgen und Goblins auch. (Obwohl Goblins früher einmal zu der Horde gehörten und wieder abhauten oder?)



StrangeInside schrieb:


> hieß es nicht auch mal das pandaren zwar nett sind aber es probleme geben würde im asiatischem raum weil diese tiere dort heillig gelten und in wow würde man sie ja töten etc?!
> Ka was dran ist aber möchte meinen das mal gelesen zu haben vor paar jahren.
> 
> ich bin auch für Oger bei der Horde, Krieger, Jäger wären dann einköpfig und Magier, Hexenmeister und Priester oder Schamanen zweiköpfig =)
> ...



Die Pandaren könnten eigentlich in China gefärbt werden. Sind sogar möglich, aber schonmal weibliche Pandaren gesehen?^^ Oder weibliche Oger und Furbolgs . Und wenn Blizzard diese Weibchen wieder in so Playboyhuren-ähnliche Furrys oder so verwandelt? Nein danke keine lust drauf. 
Und wie sollen zweiköpfige Oger Helme tragen? 

Die ominöse Liste wurde als Fake von den Schreiber selbst bestätigt.


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hat mit den Draenei (und den Blutelfen) auch wunderbar geklappt. Worgen und Goblins auch. (Obwohl Goblins früher einmal zu der Horde gehörten und wieder abhauten oder?)



Alle von dir genannten Völker hatten Beziehungen oder gemeinsame Vergangenheiten mit ihren momentanen Fraktionen. Oder aber alte Feindschaften im Bezug auf die jeweils gegnerische Fraktion. Bei den Arakkoa ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## Derulu (21. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und wie sollen zweiköpfige Oger Helme tragen?



So wie Cho'gall? Da hat auch nur einer der Köpfe die "Kapuze" auf


----------



## Dexis (21. Januar 2011)

Ich finde man kann erst über mögliche neue Rassen diskutieren wenn man weiß, was als Storyinhalt in dem jeweiligen Addon kommen soll. Im Classicbereich war von jedem etwas dabei, zuerst die beiden riesigen Kontinente und als Bosse sowohl die Alten Götter als auch Drachen. In BC wurde eine neue Welt erschaffen, viel der Geschichte verbaut (z.b. Vashj, Kaelt´thas oder Illidan). In WotLK wieder ein neuer Kontinent, storytechnisch auf Azeroth vertreten (Warcraft 3) aber komplett eingenständig. Nachdem die "alten" Kontinente sechs Jahre auf dem Buckel hatten, wurden sie in Cataclysm angepasst - storymäßig an den Ausraster vo nTodesschwinge angelehnt. Meine persönliche Meinung ist, dass man da noch mehr hätte draus machen können, nicht nur für den Endconent, aber gut.

Aber zurück zum Thema:
Was kann man sich denn vorstellen, wo das darauf folgende Addon spielen soll?
Ein weiterer Kontinent auf Azeroth?
- Von der Story her eher langweilig, was die Findung von spielbaren Völkern angeht natürlich eine Goldgrube.

Wieder eine Portalgeschichte wie mit der Scherbenwelt in einer anderen Dimension?
- Bietet wohl die meisten Mögichkeiten, ganz neues Material auch ohne bisherigen Bezug einzubinden.

Oder wirklich der so geheimnisvolle Smaragdgrüne Traum, quasi ein Azeroth in einer anderen Form?
- Gleiches Thema wie ein weiterer Kontinent, Fraktionen gibt es genügend. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob diese auch schon in der Vorstellung der Drachen vorhanden waren^^

In Cata gehen wir "baden" in Vash´jir, geht es vielleicht bald in den Weltraum....?
- Starcraft lässt grüßen^^

Und ganz wichtig: wer soll als Endgegner und damit Storygeber fungieren? Die Spieler haben Drachen getötet, gegen die Alten Götter gekämpft, Titanen bezwungen, jetzt geht es gegen einen der Aspekte die eigentlich das Gefüge der Welt zusammen halten sollen. Wie hoch kann man noch gehen? Wollt ihr schon gegen Sargeras antreten, den absoluten Endgegner jeglichen Lebens im Warcraftuniversum?
- Naja, was passiert mit WoW wenn der ultimative Endgegner geschlagen wäre? Wie interessant ist es dann noch, etwas neues zu finden?


----------



## White_Sky (21. Januar 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Alle von dir genannten Völker hatten Beziehungen ode gemeinsame Vergangenheiten mit ihren momentanen Fraktionen oder alte Feindschaften im Bezug auf die jeweils gegnerische Fraktion. Bei den Arakkoa ist das nicht der Fall.



Kann von Blizzard in 5 Minuten retconnen.
In Shattrath Unteres Viertel gibt es eine Gruppe gereinigte Arakkoa. Blizzard muss nur so 1 - 2 Bücher rausbringen wie die Naaru (von denen sie ja gereinigt wurden) weitere Dürfer reinigen usw. .... den Rest kann man sich ja denken. Außerdem sind sie lichtgläubig und wären gute Freunde der Draenei.


----------



## Problembeere (21. Januar 2011)

Die Arakkoa haben schon gegen die Orks auf Draenor gekämpft, bevor der Planet zur Scherbenwelt wurde. So hat zum Beispiel eine 'Fraktion' der Skettis versucht Gul'dan aufzuhalten.

Sie werden auch nicht von dunklen Göttern 'kontrolliert' wie etwa zum Beispiel der Schattenhammer. Ihre Bösartigkeit kommt eher daher, dass sie nicht an das Licht glauben, sondern ihren Göttern (Rukhmat und seit Terokks 'Verschwinden' auch ihm) Opfer aus ihren eigenen Reihen bringen, namentlich aus den Angehörigen der untersten Klasse. Da die Arakkoa die Ureinwohner Draenors sind haben sie eine sehr lange Geschichte der Verfolgung durch Draenei und Orks.

Da es zumindest eine neutrale Fraktion Arakkoa in Shattrath gibt, die sich dem Glauben an das Licht zugewandt haben wäre es auch nicht sehr weit hergeholt eine weitere Fraktion sich entweder Horde oder Allianz anschließen zu lassen, sofern uns die jeweilige Erweiterung wieder in die Scherbenwelt führt. Ich finde wirklich nichts, was dagegen spricht, die weitere Geschichte der Arakkoa zu entdecken wie bei Worgen und Draenei eben auch - das Potenzial hätten sie definitiv.
Bliebe nur das Hosenproblem, das White_Sky und ich schon mal anderswo diskutiert haben ^^


----------



## White_Sky (21. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> So wie Cho'gall? Da hat auch nur einer der Köpfe die "Kapuze" auf



Naja das ein Oger nur eine Kopfbedeckung tragen kann, könnte man einfach mit der Spielmechanik erklären.
Und wie sehen Ogerweibchen mit zwei Köpfe aus?


----------



## Derulu (21. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Naja das ein Oger nur eine Kopfbedeckung tragen kann, könnte man einfach mit der Spielmechanik erklären.
> Und wie sehen Ogerweibchen mit zwei Köpfe aus?



Siehe rechts unten (Halloween Masken, bereits Ingame)...x 2

http://www.buffed.de...59439/?fullsize


----------



## White_Sky (21. Januar 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Die Arakkoa haben schon gegen die Orks auf Draenor gekämpft, bevor der Planet zur Scherbenwelt wurde. So hat zum Beispiel eine 'Fraktion' der Skettis versucht Gul'dan aufzuhalten.
> 
> Sie werden auch nicht von dunklen Göttern 'kontrolliert' wie etwa zum Beispiel der Schattenhammer. Ihre Bösartigkeit kommt eher daher, dass sie nicht an das Licht glauben, sondern ihren Göttern (Rukhmat und seit Terokks 'Verschwinden' auch ihm) Opfer aus ihren eigenen Reihen bringen, namentlich aus den Angehörigen der untersten Klasse. Da die Arakkoa die Ureinwohner Draenors sind haben sie eine sehr lange Geschichte der Verfolgung durch Draenei und Orks.
> 
> ...



/sign
Die haben schon einen Grund die Orcs zusammen zu schlagen.
Zu den Hosenproblem: Wenn die Arakkoa wirklich mal als Rasse auftauchen dann wird ihr Aussehen 100% geändert. bzw. den Rüstungen angepasst.


----------



## White_Sky (21. Januar 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Siehe rechts unten (Halloween Masken, bereits Ingame)...x 2
> 
> http://www.buffed.de...59439/?fullsize



Und ihre Größe? (Kann eig. auch geretconned werden)


----------



## NarYethz (21. Januar 2011)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es noch eine klasse geben wird.. ich weiß nämlich nicht, ob blizzard sich noch eine klasse antun will.. der DK war zunächst OP, dann hatte er n kleines tief, dann war er halbwegs gut drin, dann konnte er nich mehr tanken, dann wieder doch, jetzt is der dk im pvp schon bisschen op aber wie's mit dem tanken is, weiß ich nich mehr.. seh zumindest kaum mal nen tank-dk rumlatschen^^

ich hoffe, dass mit dem 5.addon dann die naga für die Horde und vllt Pandaren für die Allianz spielbar sein wird.. könnt mir aber auch vorstellen, dass sie braumeister direkt zusammen mit pandaren einführen und man sich entscheiden kann/muss, ob man für horde oder allianz spielt (ähnlich der entscheidungsquest im sholazaar becken: diese wölfe oda orakel?)

wär mal n neues konzept und keiner könnte heulen, dass das volk n vorteil hätte, wenn es beide fraktionen spielen können ^-^

gruß


----------



## Derulu (21. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und ihre Größe? (Kann eig. auch geretconned werden)



Naja in irgendeiner Story steht, dass ein ausgewachsener nännlicher Taure wohl größer sei als ein Oger...wobei im Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" der Oger der Durotan und Orgrim verfolgt so riesig ist, dass der Knüppel den er trägt doppelt so groß ist wie die beiden Teenager-Orcs...Widerspruch in sich^^


----------



## Undeadlord16 (21. Januar 2011)

Problembeere schrieb:


> Bliebe nur das Hosenproblem, das White_Sky und ich schon mal anderswo diskutiert haben ^^



Na und? Draenai haben schließlich auch keine sichtbaren Schuhe... wieso brauchen die dann Hosen?


----------



## White_Sky (21. Januar 2011)

Undeadlord16 schrieb:


> Na und? Draenai haben schließlich auch keine sichtbaren Schuhe... wieso brauchen die dann Hosen?



äähhmm doch. Über den Hufen sieht man etwas. War die Frage mit den Hosen rhetorisch gemeint? bzw. warum überhaupt hosen?


----------



## NarYethz (21. Januar 2011)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> [...] so wie das set aussieht würde ich ganz stark behaupten das emerald dream nicht wie alle denken ein addon wird sondern das es als großer content patch bzw mehrere eingefügt wird. es passt einfach zu gut hinein in cata und ist vom inhalt her nicht groß genug für ein eigenes addon.



nicht genug hergibt?^^ der emerald dream gibt zu viel her, das ist das problem  ich hab die bücher nich gelesen, muss ich zugeben, aber ich werd immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass eh nur druiden in den emerald dream können (auch wenn es doch mitlerweile schon 1-2 Qs gab, wo man in irgend ne parallel-traumwelt kam, wo es immer hieß, man solle sich nich zu weit rauswagen / verlaufen [meine z.b. in eiskrone, als man im argentumcrusader-lager durch dieses "grüne portal" geht und in moonglade dann so zeug farmt])
im großen und ganzen könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass der emerald dream das letzte addon wird (falls überhaupt noch eins kommt..), weil sich alle spieler dann darin verlaufen und i-wann is einfach schluss 

gruß


----------



## villain (21. Januar 2011)

tja.. emerald dream .. das wäre schon was. da steckt viel potential drin denke ich...


----------



## Shaila (21. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Kann von Blizzard in 5 Minuten *retconnen.*
> In Shattrath Unteres Viertel gibt es eine Gruppe gereinigte Arakkoa. Blizzard muss nur so 1 - 2 Bücher rausbringen wie die Naaru (von denen sie ja gereinigt wurden) weitere Dürfer reinigen usw. .... den Rest kann man sich ja denken. Außerdem sind sie lichtgläubig und wären gute Freunde der Draenei.



Danke das du einsiehst das ich Recht habe. Es wäre definitiv eine verbogene aufgesetzte Begründung.


----------



## leckaeis (22. Januar 2011)

Seit ich es zum ersten Mal gelesen habe, frage ich mich, warum Leute so unbedingt einen Pandaren im Spiel wollen? 
WoW ist mit seiner Grafik sowieso schon sehr kontrovers, wo oft der Begriff 'Comic-Grafik' fällt. Ja, es ist das Warcraft Universum, schon klar. Aber ich brauche nicht noch solch eine unnötige Rasse, die WoW weiter zu einem Hello Kitty-Verschnitt macht.

Als neue Rassen könnte ich mir Naga und Drachkin vorstellen. 

Naga gehören definitiv in die Horde. Dort sind zum einen ihre "Vorfahren-Vettern", die Blutelfen & zum anderen sind die Nachtelfen in der Allianz. Ehemalige Hochgeborene ( Naga ), werden sicher nicht mit den Nachtelfen paktieren wollen. Oder besser gesagt umgekehrt. 

Was die Drachen angeht..
Um ehrlich zu sein, mir fällt nichts wirkliches ein. Drachen sind neutral, ich weiss. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie eher potential haben, als Furbolgs.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (22. Januar 2011)

Allianz: Furbolg
(Siehe unten)
Horde: Gnoll
Hogger würde dort bestimmt eine wichtige Rolle spielen ...
Wenn man das Verlies abschliesst und Hogger killt,
kommen diese NPCs rein (jedenfalls bei der Allianz),
der eine sagt dann: "Ich glaube nicht, dass er tot ist,
niemand kann ihn so einfach töten" ... oder so ähnlich.

Dann würde Hogger später mit seiner Gnoll-Armee
eine umkämpfte Allystadt angreifen und bemerken,
dass die Horde gegen die verhasse Allianz kämpft.
Er entschliesst sich dazu, sich der Horde anzuschliessen,
da die Allianz ihn schon 2 mal getötet (X.x) hat,
und die Horde eher seinen ... ansprüchen ... entspricht.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (22. Januar 2011)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Als neue Rassen könnte ich mir Naga und Drachkin vorstellen.
> 
> Naga gehören definitiv in die Horde [...]
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir aber eine Geschichte zu den Furbolgs erzählen 
Es gibt bei den Draeneis im Startgebiet eine freundliche Furbolghöhle,
im Eschental gibt es  einen Furbolg, der nicht verdorben ist
und mit sich kommunizieren lässt ... so einigermassen ;D
(die Q-Reihe mit dem verwandlungsstab)
Leider weiss ich nicht, was im Eschental seit Cata passiert ist,
aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Nachtelfen/Draeneis irgendwie einen Weg finden,
die Verseuchung der Furbolgs im Eschental und/oder Winterquell, Teufelswald aufzuheben
und das dann so ähnlich wie bei den Worgen abläuft. ODER die Nachtelfen/Draeneis
helfen den nicht-verseuchten Furbolgs, sich gegen die bösen Furbolgs zu verteidigen,
und schliessen sich dann der Allianz an.


----------



## MrBlaki (22. Januar 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Cataclysm ist erst etwa über nen Monat draußen und Du fragst jetzt schon nach neuen Rassen,
> die es sehr wahrscheinlich frühestens mit der 5. Erweiterung geben wird?
> 
> Classic - alles neu
> ...



Achso Wotlk und der DK sind also nichts ^^


----------



## Shaila (23. Januar 2011)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Seit ich es zum ersten Mal gelesen habe, frage ich mich, warum Leute so unbedingt einen Pandaren im Spiel wollen?
> WoW ist mit seiner Grafik sowieso schon sehr kontrovers, wo oft der Begriff 'Comic-Grafik' fällt. Ja, es ist das Warcraft Universum, schon klar. Aber ich brauche nicht noch solch eine unnötige Rasse, die WoW weiter zu einem Hello Kitty-Verschnitt macht.
> 
> Als neue Rassen könnte ich mir Naga und Drachkin vorstellen.
> ...



Du kennst nicht Chen oder ?


----------



## StrangeInside (23. Januar 2011)

wo steckt denn im traum viel potential? es ist eine Blaupause der welt so wie die titanen sie erschufen, sprich ohne intelligentes leben und den damit resultierenden folgen (spaltung kalimdors durch den brunnen, abholzung der wälder für siedlungen etc) sprich ein urwald bewacht vom grünen drachenschwarm und wo nur druiden hinein "dürfen", es können auch andere leute hinein aber werden weniger geduldet vom grünen schwarm.

ok mag ja alles schön und gut sein und hört sich auch riesig an zumal es ja mehrere ebenen gibt von dieser "welt" aber was ich bisher erlebte durch bücher und co ist dort nix außer urwald und eine stetig wachsende verderbtheit die sich hindurchzieht. der einzige mir bekannte ort dort in dem traum ist yseras auge, der platz an dem ysera wachte und wo der albtraum (die korruption eines alten gottes oder so) versucht einzudringen um den traum komplett zu zerstören.

also einzig yseras auge könnte ich mir dort als direkten punkt vorstellen, und für mich wäre das mehr ein schlachtzug als ein ganzes addon, so ala HdZ3 zb. und vll ein paar kleine zwischenpunkte als 5er inis.


----------



## Terminsel (23. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte Murlocs auf Allyseite! Und die Murlocsprache als neue Standardsprache der Allianz! Dann liest die Horde nur noch so Sachen wir "Mrgrbrgl!", wenn ein nahestender Allianzler was sagt. *g*


----------



## leckaeis (23. Januar 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aber eine Geschichte zu den Furbolgs erzählen
> ...



Gut, habe ich mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Potential hätten Furbolgs vielleicht, aber meiner persönlichen Meinung nach, ginge das zu Weit. Das wäre ein zu großer Schritt, weg von den Humanoiden. Neben Worgen wäre die Allianz dann ziemlich kuschelig..




Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Du kennst nicht Chen oder ?



Doch, kenne ich. Ich weiss auch, das es Pandaren in der Warcraft-Lore gibt, ich meinte lediglich, das sie einfach nicht in das Spiel passen würden. Zumindest nicht so sehr wie andere Völker.


----------



## NewRagnar24X (23. Januar 2011)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Hat mit den Draenei (und den Blutelfen) auch wunderbar geklappt. Worgen und Goblins auch. (Obwohl Goblins früher einmal zu der Horde gehörten und wieder abhauten oder?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




naja das mit den weibern is ja wohl kein problem, schau was blizz mit worgen gemacht hat die hatten vorher auch keine weibliche gestalt ...


wer sagt das es dann auch 2 köpfige oger zu spielen gibt?? außer vllt als mage.. naja und dann halt den helm doppelt tragen is doch nich so schwer ^^


----------



## NewRagnar24X (23. Januar 2011)

ES gibt im übrigen ne quest im eschental oder steinkrallen gebirge, wo die allianz schwer versucht, die furbolgs zu überreden zur allianz überzugehen, ABer wäre da nicht die horde, und geht getarnt als nachtelf zu den furbolgs hin und beleidigt die so das die denken, allianz is doof 

aber ich könnts mir trotzdem vorstellen furbolg als spielbare ally rasse... und das mit den weibern is doch auch kein problem, bisschen schmaler, bisschen kleiner, hir und da größen anpasungen wie größere augen , kleiner schnauze, halt feminin


----------



## Bragos (23. Januar 2011)

Neue Völker? Ich habe die Einstellung, wenn neues Volk dann möchte ich auch eine Klasse mit diesem Volk hochspielen. Angesichts dessen das bis dato man bis mind. Lvl 95 gehen muss und ebenfalls die Berufe entsprechend skillen, weiss ich nicht ob ich mir das antuen möchte. Und Kohle hinblättern nur das mein Char eine andere Rasse ist macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## SeytonGrace (23. Januar 2011)

Pandaren sind doch eher der Allianz zugeneigt (wegen ihren Verbindungen zu den Zwergen) oder täusche ich mich da? Ich denke nicht, dass Pandaren implementiert werden. Höchstens bei Events. Nicht mal als Mobs oder reguläre NPCs.
Für die vierte Erweiterung könnte als neue Klasse recht gut der Dämonenjäger oder der Blademaster (Klingenmeister - heißt es so auf Deutsch?) in Frage kommen. Sie sind beide bekannt und es gab auch schon viele Auftritte ihrer Vertreter in Warcraft spielen. Blutmagier hat zu viele Ähnlichkeiten mit normalen Magiern und auch bisschen mit den Hexenmeistern, von daher denke ich nicht, dass es implementiert werden könnte.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (23. Januar 2011)

2013 kommt Tron raus. Ob Blizzard da noch Zeit in wow investiert?


----------



## sp4rkl3z (23. Januar 2011)

Gromark schrieb:


> steine



THIS!

Stein [wowwiki.com]

Die Steinsplitter die von den Elementaren absplittern, erwachen zu neuem Leben.


----------



## Derulu (24. Januar 2011)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> wo der albtraum (die korruption eines alten gottes oder so) versucht einzudringen um den traum komplett zu zerstören.



....Die Korrumpierung des Traums geht nicht (zumindest direkt) von einem alten Gott aus, sondern vom Albtraumherrn, welcher der ehemalige oberste Hochgeborenen-Magier (und ebenso der ehemalige erste Satyr) Xavius ist. Er wurde ja in der Welt der Lebenden/Wachen von Malfurion besiegt und von den Bäumen "verschlungen". Durch sie bekam er Zugang zum smaragdgrünen Traum, den er dann lange lange Zeit korrumpierte um Rache für seine Niederlage zu nehmen...

http://www.wowwiki.com/Xavius


----------



## Shaila (24. Januar 2011)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Doch, kenne ich. Ich weiss auch, das es Pandaren in der Warcraft-Lore gibt, ich meinte lediglich, das sie einfach nicht in das Spiel passen würden. Zumindest nicht so sehr wie andere Völker.



Mal sehen.

Pandarenen: 

+ Knuffiges Aussehen => Spricht dann wohl vor allem weibliche Spielerschaft an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Dennoch "cooles" Aussehen => Sie wirken "Imba"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ Sie sehen lustig aus => Werden aus Fun gespielt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pandarenen verkörpern so ziemlich alles und das wäre doch ein dickes Plus für sie. Sie sind süß, lustig und cool in einem.


----------



## Yadiz (24. Januar 2011)

Pandaren könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen. Die gabs ja schon in WCIII.


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2011)

Pandaren sind auch meiner Meinung nach am ehesten warscheinlich.

Oger hingegen halte ich für äußerst unwarscheinlich, alleine wenn man sich mal anguckt, inwievielen Gebieten auf der ganzen Weltkarte es Oger als Mobs gibt.
Wie würde das aussehen, wenn überall womöglich etwas kleinere Oger als Spielercharaktere gegen etwas größere Ogermobs kämpfen würden?

Das ist ein Designaspekt, der Recht viel vom Feeling kaputtmachen würde. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Designer bei Blizzard das machen würden.


----------



## StrangeInside (25. Januar 2011)

warum sollte ein oger als char nicht die gleiche größe haben dürfen als ein normaler oger? ich mein sooo riesig sind die meisten nicht, nur wenige die auch als ranghöher zu betrachten sind, aber zb die verkleidung durch das ogerkostüm aus db verändert ja auch den char in die größe eines standart ogers und die haben schon eine eher taurenartige größe also noch völlig in ordnung find ich.


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2011)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> warum sollte ein oger als char nicht die gleiche größe haben dürfen als ein normaler oger? ich mein sooo riesig sind die meisten nicht, nur wenige die auch als ranghöher zu betrachten sind, aber zb die verkleidung durch das ogerkostüm aus db verändert ja auch den char in die größe eines standart ogers und die haben schon eine eher taurenartige größe also noch völlig in ordnung find ich.



Ohja, ganz toll, ein Oger an dessen Größe die Reittiere angepasst werden. Oh bitte Blizzard lasst es nicht geschehen.


----------



## Humbukk (22. März 2011)

Ich fänd Oger einfach nur super geil, da würde man sich doch den ganzen Tag den Char angucken, statt zu spielen........ Ogermagier mit 2 Köpfen nein wie geil XD
Aber die Tatsache, dass es schon überall Oger gibt und dann wirklich überall kleine gegen große Oger kämpfen, wär echt blöd.
Die Zerschlagenen ala Akama für die Horde und die Pandaren dann vielleicht für die Allainz wär cool.
Bei vielen Rassen gäbe es auch das Problem mit dem Equip was dann nicht mehr passt, so könnten Neruber (naja die gehören eigentlich zu Arthas aber egal) auch ne tolle Klasse abgeben. 
Da die Naga nichma ne Hose oder Schuhe anziehen könnten wird das sicher auch nichts.

Es wird wohl keine Rasse, die schon oft in der Welt vorkommt, Blutelfen, Draenai, Goblins und Worgen gabs ja auch nicht als Gegner oder nur sehr selten. 

Am Besten wäre wohl eine komplett neue Welt, also ein neues Portal, mit ganz neuen Rassen und ich denke, dass Blizzard das aufjedenfall gut umsetzen wird.
Und der Smaragdgrüne Traum kommt wohl eh mit dem 4 Addon und dann kommt irgend ne Art Erzdruide oder so aber keine neue Rasse^^

Edit : Was haltet ihr von Zentauren und Satyren?


----------



## delacr0ix (23. März 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Statt neuer Rassen bin ich, wie schon seit Vanilla, für eine lange, harte, anstrengende Verräter-Quest, bei der man z.B. als Tauren zur Allianz oder als Nachtelf zur Horde überlaufen kann. Ansonsten... Gnolle. &#9829;
> Oger will ich bei der Horde keine sehen, weil die alles vollscheißen.
> 
> Außerdem: Worgen, die nicht ursprünglich Menschen, sondern z.B. Elfen waren. Aber keine Gnome, die sehen dann aus wie Ewoks. Ebenso für die Untoten - warum waren die früher alle Menschen? Ich will untote Gnome, verdammt!



/sign ich verstehe wirklich auch nicht wieso es nur untote Menschen gibt... Untoter Gnom herrlich  Wobei so ein untoter Taure hätte auch definitiv was


----------



## Kwatamehn (23. März 2011)

Humbukk schrieb:


> ...
> Aber die Tatsache, dass es schon überall Oger gibt und dann wirklich überall kleine gegen große Oger kämpfen, wär echt blöd.
> ....
> Bei vielen Rassen gäbe es auch das Problem mit dem Equip was dann nicht mehr passt, so könnten Neruber (naja die gehören eigentlich zu Arthas aber egal) auch ne tolle Klasse abgeben.
> ...





Die gibts nicht als Gegner oder nur selten? ähhh, hallooo,gut,Draenai sind eher selten, aber Blutelfen,Goblins und Worgen?

Und du sprichst von Neruber,Naga,Zentauren und Satyren - und die gibts nicht als Gegner?

Was ist mit Menschen,Untoten,Orks,usw,usf.....mal ehrlich wieviele man im Laufe seiner WoW-Karriere killt - es geht wohl in die Tausende.


Das Argument, eine Rasse die es als Gegner gibt, nicht spielbar machen zu "können" - ist daher wohl eher völlig unerheblich.


----------



## Rainaar (23. März 2011)

Neue Rassen? Bestimmt! Pandaren, Murlocs usw. werden wir auch brauchen wenn es dann spätestens zum nächsten Addon praktsich nur noch eine Klasse gibt. Irgendwelche Unterschiede muss es noch geben....


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Neue Rassen? Bestimmt! Pandaren, Murlocs usw. werden wir auch brauchen wenn es dann spätestens zum nächsten Addon praktsich nur noch eine Klasse gibt. Irgendwelche Unterschiede muss es noch geben....



Langweilig, weil an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Denn den Unterschied zwischen den Klassen machen ja auch ganz sicher so unverwechselbare Dinge wie ein BR, BL, CC, Unterbrechen oder Buffeffekte aus...


BTT: Ich bin immer noch für Oger


----------



## Rainaar (23. März 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Langweilig, weil an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Denn den Unterschied zwischen den Klassen macht ja auch ganz sicher so unverwechselbare Dinge wie ein BR, BL, CC, Unterbrechen oder Buffeffekte aus...



Sicher, noch....aber dazu gibt es ja auch schon einen Thread


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Sicher, noch....aber dazu gibt es ja auch schon einen Thread



Eben


----------



## Orc666 (23. März 2011)

Ich für meinen teil bin für Naga bei der Horde.
Geschichtlich gesehen könnt man das auch hinbiegen.

Man hat ja schon einen "verräter" in den Sklavenunterkünften gefunden der es nicht sonderlich lustig fand das die Naga der Scherbenwelt Illidan dienen und nichtmehr dem Gezeitenjäger.
Genau das könnte man auch auf "unsere" Naga übertragen da man durch die quests in Vash´jir erfährt das der großteil der Naga sich mit dem Schattenhammer verbündet hat und jagt auf den Gezeitenjäger macht um sich seine macht einzuverleiben.
Das könnte man dan so wenden das sich eine gruppe Naga abspaltet und sich an die Küsten Kalimdors flüchtet.
Dort könnte man es dan so drehen das sie der Horde helfen einen angriff der Nachtelfen abzuwehren woraufhin sie dem Kriegshäuptling vorgestelt werden und sich bewähren müssen villeicht durch einen angriff auf eine wichtige stellung der Allianz.
Im endeffekt könnte Blizz ,wenn sie es wollten, die Geschichte so drehen und wennden das die Naga aufeinmal sympathien für die Nachtelfen haben.
Wenn Blizz es so will könnnten wir bald sogar Eichhörnchen für die horde haben und Schafe für die Allianz
Was das rüstungsproblem bei den Naga allerdings angehen würde:
Warum sollte ein Nage nicht komplet gepanzert sein?
Man könnte die Schuhe halt nich anzeigen lassen und dafür ihren "Schwanz" in rüstung legen.
Oder man gibt ihnen pro levle einen Prozentualen bonus für die schuhe die sie nicht tragen könnten.
Alles machbar mit ein wenig Fantasie.
Ansonsten könnte man der Allianz Vrykul als gegenzug geben da die ja eh schon die vorfahren der Menschen sind und ohne König oder "Gott" könnten sich die führerlosen Vrykul der Allianz anschließen.
Mfg


----------



## Nicko Belick (23. März 2011)

Gromark sagte es schon...Steine


----------



## DrPlagiator (23. März 2011)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen 2 Rassen Alien,Predator.Dann würde Blizzard die 20mill.Spielerzahl knacken!


----------



## Eyatrian (23. März 2011)

Ihr habt echt Probleme! Die 5te Erweiterung kommt frühestens in 4 Jahren... sehr wahrscheinlich sogar noch länger...


----------



## Smirre13 (23. März 2011)

warum eigentlich rassen?
dachte, gibt immer rassen u klassen im wechsel?
u rassen hatten wir jetzt mit cata...

aber oger für horde wär schon ok, eh überfällig und für uns...vyrkul oder satyren

ich kenn einige, die ne verräterquestreihe begrüßen würden, dann hätte man auch keine taurenpalas gebraucht^^


----------



## bzzzu (23. März 2011)

NarYethz schrieb:


> [...] im großen und ganzen könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass der emerald dream das letzte addon wird (falls überhaupt noch eins kommt..), weil sich alle spieler dann darin verlaufen und i-wann is einfach schluss
> 
> gruß



*hrhr*, das wäre ein schönes Ende! 




Smirre13 schrieb:


> warum eigentlich rassen?
> dachte, gibt immer rassen u klassen im wechsel?
> u rassen hatten wir jetzt mit cata...



Der Thread handelt auch von der fünften, also der übernächsten Erweiterung. Sofern Blizzard seinem bisherigen Konzept folgt (BC: neue Rassen, WotLK: neue Klasse, Cata: neue Rassen) käme mit dem vierten AddOn (also dem nächsten) wieder eine neue Klasse und mit dem fünften dann neue Rassen hinzu. Soferns denn überhaupt noch AddOns geben wird...


----------



## Derulu (23. März 2011)

Smirre13 schrieb:


> ...



Cata war aber die 3. Erweiterung...hier wird auf die übernächste Erweiterung spekuliert^^. 

Und Von Verräterquests halte ich gar nichts, denn ich will zB. keine Gnome oder Menschen in meiner Horde haben, aber das ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Smirre13 (23. März 2011)

bzzzu schrieb:


> Der Thread handelt auch von der fünften, also der übernächsten Erweiterung. Sofern Blizzard seinem bisherigen Konzept folgt (BC: neue Rassen, WotLK: neue Klasse, Cata: neue Rassen) käme mit dem vierten AddOn (also dem nächsten) wieder eine neue Klasse und mit dem fünften dann neue Rassen hinzu. Soferns denn überhaupt noch AddOns geben wird...



hui, das is aber noch lang hin, aber ich glaub gehört zu haben, daß min noch 2 addons geplant sind


----------



## Blauerwind (23. März 2011)

Ich bin dafür das die ally ne baum rasse bekommt die wächter von naturschutzpark und die horde ne öltanker rasse die zerstörer der natur...
baume + wille mehr pro lvl öltanker ölfleck... ach kommt cata is net mal richtig drausen und schon wird über so schwachsinn gelabert gogo blizz server sollen on kommen!


----------



## Imseos (23. März 2011)

ok hochelfen scheiden aus da sie über umwegen wieder bei den nachtelfen sind...

Pandaren : nein da sie ne funrasse sind und außer der eine held in wc 3 werden wir sie nie in der warcraft welt sehen....

Oger nein zu groß zu dumm /oder zu 2köpfig 

MEINE Favoriten : Horde Mok Nathal : Rexxar als prominentester Vertreter zu nennen .... 

Allianz .... uh jetzte wirds schwierig gibt ja nix mehr schon die letzten beiden rassen waren kunstgriffe Denke eher fulbolgs oder so da sie etwas kultur haben


----------



## Simcrism (23. März 2011)

Oger selbst sind so ne primitive Rasse, das erste was ich dabei dachte war nur "Mok'Nathal", für die Horde. Für die Allianz, Geschichte erweitern!?


----------



## MisterSchattenmacker (23. März 2011)

Seid ihr euch denn wirklich sicher das Wieder ein neue Rassen eingeführt wird ? 
Ich meine 
zu BC kamen neue Rassen 
zu WOTLK kam die neue Klasse Todesritter
und zu Cata kamen wieder neue Rassen

wäre es dann nicht irgentwie komisch wenn Blizz wieder neue Rassen einspielt ? 
ich persönlich würde eher eine neue Klasse erwarten wie z.B nen Allrounder wie Pala oder Dudu


----------



## Humbukk (23. März 2011)

schon lustig, dass auf jeder Seite Leute fragen ob nich erstma ne Klasse dran ist^^ 
Wir reden doch über die 5te Erweiterung XD

Mok Nathal wär auch ne Idee, allerdings sagt Thrall oder Rexxar in der Warcraft 3 Kampagne glaub ich, dass er der letzte ist (oder der einzige?), aber das könnte man ja irgendwie deichseln.


----------



## KillerBee666 (23. März 2011)

Humbukk schrieb:


> schon lustig, dass auf jeder Seite Leute fragen ob nich erstma ne Klasse dran ist^^
> Wir reden doch über die 5te Erweiterung XD
> 
> Mok Nathal wär auch ne Idee, allerdings sagt Thrall oder Rexxar in der Warcraft 3 Kampagne glaub ich, dass er der letzte ist (oder der einzige?), aber das könnte man ja irgendwie deichseln.



F**n! aeh.. also ja Pfordpflanzung!^^


----------



## Imseos (23. März 2011)

humbukk mal bc gespielt da gibt es glaube auf horde seite sogar ein dorf der mok nahthal aber bin mir da nicht 100% sicher


----------



## Humbukk (23. März 2011)

Jo hab alles gespielt, bis auf cata weil ich in der abiturphase bin =) 
aber wär mir jetz neu, also das Dorf ist glaub ich in Schergrat, aber da sind doch nur Orks oder?^^ (Bis auf Rexxar)


----------



## Captn.Pwn (23. März 2011)

man munkelt ja, das die neue erweiterung dämonenjäger bringt.
zumindest lassen schon einige details in azeroth darauf schließen.
neue rassen fallen dann wohl weg. selbst wenn, sollten sie erstmal die alten überarbeiten.


----------



## Snagard (24. März 2011)

ich versteh diesen pandaren hype nicht ...

-absolut .. (meiner meinung nach) hässlich

- wie schön öfters erwähnt sehr schwer geschichtlich einzubringen weil gaaaaaaaanz weit weg

- hab ich schon hässlich erwähnt?^^



edit : und welche details lassen auf einen dämohunter schließen? 
würd ich schon gern sehn ^^


----------



## Ångela (24. März 2011)

Gibt noch genug "Rassen", die man aktiv einbauen könnte:

die Astralwandler vom Konsortium, die Arakkoa, die Mokh'Natal, die verwandelten Nachtelfen und nicht zuletzt murlocs, die ja schon jetzt eine erheblich breitere "Geschichte" bekommen haben.

Was dann wo und wie sinnvoll eingebaut werden kann, das ist wiederum was anderes und als Klasse kann im Prinzip nur noch ein Kampfmagier kommen, alles andere wäre zuweit hergeholt.

Das wäre dann eine Mischung aus Magier oder Shadow und Schurke, denn dass ist das Einzige, was im Prinzip noch fehlt, auch wenn es natürlich dem VS sehr ähnlich wäre, nur kann man das ja über das Design "einzigartig" machen.

Dämonenjäger ? Toll, aber wo gibt es denn in der breiten WoW-Lore schon Dämonen zum Jagen ?

Die Klasse wäre zu sehr auf die Scherbenwelt festgelegt, da es an den anderen Orten und auf den Kontinenten einfach nicht ausreichend was zum Jagen gäbe.

Mir würden die Drachenwachen vom Wyrmruhtempel gut gefallen, aber da wären dann auch wieder zu wenige Klassen möglich, obwohl die Aspekte ja in der nächsten Erweiterung wohl eh schon erheblich stärker eignebunden werden (müssen).


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2011)

Blauerwind schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das die ally ne baum rasse bekommt die wächter von naturschutzpark und die horde ne öltanker rasse die zerstörer der natur...
> baume + wille mehr pro lvl öltanker ölfleck... ach kommt cata is net mal richtig drausen und schon wird über so schwachsinn gelabert gogo blizz server sollen on kommen!




Nachtelfen aka Baumschmuser
Goblins aka "nach mir die Sintflut"


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2011)

Snagard schrieb:


> ich versteh diesen pandaren hype nicht ...
> 
> -absolut .. (meiner meinung nach) hässlich
> 
> ...



Das sie hässlich sind in deinen Augen ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich würde sie alles andere als hässlich finden. Wenn ich etwas hässliches spielen will, dann erstelle ich mir einen Ork oder einen weiblichen Zwerg.

Das mit der Geschichte stimmt so nicht ganz. Der Fakt, dass sogut wie nichts über die Pandarenen bekannt ist, kann als Vorteil genutzt werden. Man kann ganz einfach verschiedene Storylines an die Pandarenen anknüpfen ohne irgendetwas umherbiegen zu müssen. Wenn die Pandarenen auf einem bisher unentdeckten bzw. unbeachteten Kontinent gelebt haben, wieso sollten sich die anderen Völker Azeroth groß um sie kümmern? Wenn es niemals einen Grund gab mit Panderenen in Kontakt zu treten, dann ist es ganz logisch das man wenig über sie im Spiel findet. Oder eben man hat sie noch garnicht gefunden, was ja eigentlich auch so ist. Man weiss nicht woher die Pandarenen kommen.

Deswegen hat dieses Volk gewaltiges Potential, es wäre wirklich schade, wenn es nicht mal irgendwann kommt.


----------



## Kwatamehn (24. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Deswegen hat dieses Volk gewaltikes Potential, es wäre wirklich schade, wenn es nicht mal irgendwann kommt.





Naja, ich find sie ja auch ganz nett....aber wenn ich mir da so einige Bilder hier anschaue und mir vorstelle das Startgebiet ist so Kung Fu Panda mässig.


mmmhmhm, also ich glaube einigen stösst es da sauer auf


----------



## Shaila (24. März 2011)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Naja, ich find sie ja auch ganz nett....aber wenn ich mir da so einige Bilder hier anschaue und mir vorstelle das Startgebiet ist so Kung Fu Panda mässig.
> 
> 
> mmmhmhm, also ich glaube einigen stösst es da sauer auf



Sagt ja keiner, dass die Kung FU Panda mäßig sein sollen. Ich denke es handelt sich einfach um ein schamanistisches friedliches und freundliches Volk, vielleicht vergleichbar mit dem Volk der Tauren.


----------



## Röhrrich (24. März 2011)

bevor die neue rassen oder klassen bringen sollten sie erstmal die charslots erweitern das man sie au spielen kann auf dem server wo man jetzt auch spielt. Ich möcht keine neue klasse, heldenklassen oder Rasse wenn ich diesen auf nen neuen server erstellen muss wo ich niemanden kenn u wieder von vorn anfangen muss mit FL aufbaus usw oder sogar nen vorhandenen char aufm server löschen müßte


----------



## lord just (24. März 2011)

Humbukk schrieb:


> Jo hab alles gespielt, bis auf cata weil ich in der abiturphase bin =)
> aber wär mir jetz neu, also das Dorf ist glaub ich in Schergrat, aber da sind doch nur Orks oder?^^ (Bis auf Rexxar)



da im anderen dorf wo man hingeschickt wird sind nur mokh'natal und da ist sogar rexxars vater. ausserdem wären neue mokh'natal ganz einfach. mokh'natal sind ja eine kreuzung aus den ogern aus dem schergrat und den orcs aus nagrand.


----------



## Derulu (25. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ....



Man findet ja sogar was (bzw. fand)...das Bierfäßchen des WC3 Pandaren Braumeisters Chen Sturmbräu im Brachland nämlich (daran angeknüpft eine Quest)


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. März 2011)

Snagard schrieb:


> edit : und welche details lassen auf einen dämohunter schließen?
> würd ich schon gern sehn ^^



siehe hier:
Ofizielle WoW Seite -> Community Watch Weiterführung auf -> Spekulationen 

"Noch ist dieser kleine Blog natürlich reine Spekulation und zugegebenermassen auch persönliches Wunschdenken. Ausser den oben genannten Fakten und Hinweisen gibt es derzeit keine handfesten Infos, ob und wann eine neue Heldenklasse kommt"


----------



## Vyren (26. März 2011)

Gromark schrieb:


> steine



Scheiße Made My Day xD 

Ich musste lachen omg ^^

Also ich wär für Steine & Bäume....


----------



## Vyren (26. März 2011)

O_o Doppelpost


----------



## Manaori (26. März 2011)

Vyren schrieb:


> Scheiße Made My Day xD
> 
> Ich musste lachen omg ^^
> 
> Also ich wär für Steine & Bäume....



Aber ich will ein Blümchen sein :O


----------



## Vyren (26. März 2011)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aber ich will ein Blümchen sein :O



Dann wirste immer abgefarmt ^^ Und brauchst 2 - 15Mins. bis zum respawn ^^


----------



## Zentoro (26. März 2011)

villain schrieb:


> Eine "verdammt gute" Geschichte ist doch da gar nicht nötig. Sieh dir doch an, wie es bei den Trollen oder Goblins funktioniert hat:
> Einfach einen anderen Stamm oder so erfinden und gut ist es...



Jo oder Worgen bei der Allianz...

Die Welt gehört blizzard, die brauchen für sowas nicht mal mäßige Geschichten...


----------



## Shaila (26. März 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Jo oder Worgen bei der Allianz...
> 
> Die Welt gehört blizzard, die brauchen für sowas nicht mal mäßige Geschichten...



Wüsste nicht was an der Worgengeschichte unschön sein sollte. Es war logisch, dass sie zur Allianz gehören würden. Nur weil du keine geschichtlichen Kenntnisse hasst, musst du die Worgengeschichte nicht als schlecht darstellen. Nur weil es "Wölfe" sind, müssen sie nicht zur Horde gehören.


----------



## Leoleo (26. März 2011)

Würde ja auf Zentauren für Horde und Dryaden für Ally stehen.... aber auf was soll man dann Reiten bzw. Fliegen -.-
Mok'Nathal sind dann doch wieder den Orc zu ähnlich als dass ich mir die wünschen würde.
Es gibt ja aber noch einiges an Kreaturen die im Smaragdgrünen Traum rumkreuchen und fleuchen bei implementierung dessen würde sich evtl. da auch was anbieten.


----------



## Zentoro (26. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht was an der Worgengeschichte unschön sein sollte. Es war logisch, dass sie zur Allianz gehören würden. Nur weil du keine geschichtlichen Kenntnisse hasst, musst du die Worgengeschichte nicht als schlecht darstellen. Nur weil es "Wölfe" sind, müssen sie nicht zur Horde gehören.



Weil ich geschichtlichte Kenntnisse "hasse"? Soso...

Mit Unterstellungen sollte man immer vorsichtig sein. 

Zudem: wo habe ich gesagt, dass sie zur Horde gehören sollten? Bis Cata waren es schlichtweg verfluchte Bestien, die ähnlich wie die Geißel, Feinde der zivilisierten Völker waren. 

Darum ging es auch gar nicht bei meiner Antwort. Entscheidend ist doch, dass Blizzard alles erklären und rechtfertigen kann.

Es ist ihr Planet. Wenn sie wollen, regnet es rosa Schweinchen...


----------



## Shaila (26. März 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Weil ich geschichtlichte Kenntnisse "hasse"? Soso...
> 
> Mit Unterstellungen sollte man immer vorsichtig sein.
> 
> ...



Da hast du im Prinzip recht, dennoch können sie eben nicht einfach "rosa Schweinchen" regnen lassen. Auch eine Fantasy Welt braucht hier und da Logik. Ja, auch wenn diese Welt von Blizzard ist. Würden nun plötzlich Schwerter aus dem Spiel gepatcht werden und die Spieler stattdessen Phaser bekämen, dann würde es sehr wohl vielen sauer aufstoßen, oder meinst du nicht auch? Also man kann es sich nicht so einfach machen, es ist nicht vollkommen egal was man einführt und man kann gewiss nicht alles rechtfertigen, ohne das es sich einfach unglaublich dämlich sowie falsch anfühlt.

Deine Aussage zu den Worgen ist nur halb richtig, denn zu Beginn waren die Worgen Verbündete bzw. Diener der Nachtelfen, je nachdem wie man es auslegen will. Wieso sie sich damals abkehrten von den Nachtelfen ist bisher soweit ich weiss immer noch nicht geklärt. Fakt ist jedoch, dass diese Wesen einst einen freundschaftlichen Draht zu den Nachtelfen besaßen und dies nun wieder tun. Was daran verkehrt sein soll, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Eredran (26. März 2011)

Also ich persönlich wäre ja für Nagas. Man könnte das so machen zu beginn ist man Neutral mach Quest etc. Später dann kommt man zu seinem Dorf zurück, und sieht das es brennt im Dorf kämpfen ein Orc und ein Mensch gegeneinander. Als Naga könnte man sich einen der beiden anschließen z.B dem Menschen man tötet daraufhin den Orc und wird Teil der Allianz oder eben andersherum. Man könnte ihnen auch neue Klassen wie Gezeitenjäger ( Range ) Sirene (caster Range/Healer) oder eben Kriegshetzer ( Nahkampf DPS/Tank) geben also ich wäre dafür


----------



## Zentoro (27. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Da hast du im Prinzip recht, dennoch können sie eben nicht einfach "rosa Schweinchen" regnen lassen. Auch eine Fantasy Welt braucht hier und da Logik. Ja, auch wenn diese Welt von Blizzard ist. Würden nun plötzlich Schwerter aus dem Spiel gepatcht werden und die Spieler stattdessen Phaser bekämen, dann würde es sehr wohl vielen sauer aufstoßen, oder meinst du nicht auch? Also man kann es sich nicht so einfach machen, es ist nicht vollkommen egal was man einführt und man kann gewiss nicht alles rechtfertigen, ohne das es sich einfach unglaublich dämlich sowie falsch anfühlt.
> 
> Deine Aussage zu den Worgen ist nur halb richtig, denn zu Beginn waren die Worgen Verbündete bzw. Diener der Nachtelfen, je nachdem wie man es auslegen will. Wieso sie sich damals abkehrten von den Nachtelfen ist bisher soweit ich weiss immer noch nicht geklärt. Fakt ist jedoch, dass diese Wesen einst einen freundschaftlichen Draht zu den Nachtelfen besaßen und dies nun wieder tun. Was daran verkehrt sein soll, verstehe ich nicht.



Das sind Vogelmenschen aber das kleinere Übel als Phaser. 

Zum sauer aufstoßen: Der Paladin mit BC an der Seite der Untoten hat doch eigentlich allem Tür und Tor geöffnet - vielleicht außer Phaser und regnenden Schweinchen.


----------



## Shaila (27. März 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Das sind Vogelmenschen aber das kleinere Übel als Phaser.
> 
> Zum sauer aufstoßen: Der Paladin mit BC an der Seite der Untoten hat doch eigentlich allem Tür und Tor geöffnet - vielleicht außer Phaser und regnenden Schweinchen.



Wenn du Tirion meinst, so scheint mit dem ohnehin etwas nicht zu stimmen. Ich vermute, dass er schon lange von der Legion kontrolliert wird. Denn diese hätte einen Grund den Lichkönig zu vernichten.


----------



## White_Sky (27. März 2011)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wenn du Tirion meinst, so scheint mit dem ohnehin etwas nicht zu stimmen. Ich vermute, dass er schon lange von der Legion kontrolliert wird. Denn diese hätte einen Grund den Lichkönig zu vernichten.



Es wurde schon in den WoW Battlenet Foren darüber spekuliert, ob Tirion nicht von einem Nathrezim kontrolliert wird. Aber dann wäre es wieder ein Fail, weil er ja dann Bolvar Lichkönig gelassen hat und nicht die Geißel in Azeroth Amok laufen lies.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (27. März 2011)

Oh man diese ganzen Pandaren Vorschläge sind so Scheisse nervig.
Die Pandaren werden nie und nimmer als Rasse kommen, sie waren ein Running Gag.

Und aus religiösen Gründen ebenfalls nicht.

This.


----------



## White_Sky (27. März 2011)

Ich hätte nichts gegen anthropomorphen Katzenrassen. ;P


----------



## Farukedos (27. März 2011)

Remor schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander, ich bitte um plausible Vorschläge, was die Völker der 5. Erweiterung sein könnten
> 
> Ich hätte schonmal eine Idee für die Allianz, die Halbelfen! Sie sind die wirklich noch vorhandene Rasse, die noch fehlt,(und vielleicht, aber nur ganz vielleicht die Pandaren für die Horde)
> Find ich persönlich cool, wenn ein paar verschollene Halbelfen wieder bisel mitmischen würden im Kampf gegen Sergeras...




Hmm naja es gibt auch Halborcs und Hochelfen noch....und Pandaren werden nier zur Horde gehören können......

Aber mir wäre es dann so gut:

Allianz: Pandaren

Horde: Oger

Oger da sie eig mit der Horde verbunden sind usw. und die findet man überall wie die Trolle dazu gibt es super Geschichten für Oger...


----------



## Evalor (27. März 2011)

Hi zusammen.

Was auch nice wäre, wenn man die Kinder der Aspekte spielen könnte. 
Ne Geschichte haben alle Aspekte ja eh schon und man müsste sich über eine Questreihe entscheiden ob man bei der Hore oder der Alianz mitmischen möchte -inetwa wie bei den DKs-.
Als Rassenfähigkeit würde mann je nach aspekt eine besondere bekommen (Rot - Healboni ; Blau - Manaboni ; Gelb - Meleeboni ; Grün - Extrabuff ; Schwarz - Tankboni).
Zudem für alle die Fluggestalt(+1-2 Freunde mitnehmen).
Und wie bei den Woren, im Kampf eine Humanoide Form die man sich bei Abschluss der Quest und wahl der Fraktion aussuchen muss. Alli/Horde-Chars.

Passend wäre dazu die Erweiterung "Smaragtgrüner (Alp-)Traum" in der sich die Aspekte mit den Völkern Azerots Verbünden um den Alptraum zu vernichten.

MfG 

Evalor


----------



## White_Sky (27. März 2011)

Kommt eigentlich drauf an, welche Geschichte in der 5. Erweiterung gespielt wird.


----------



## Zentoro (27. März 2011)

Evalor schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> 
> Was auch nice wäre, wenn man die Kinder der Aspekte spielen könnte.
> Ne Geschichte haben alle Aspekte ja eh schon und man müsste sich über eine Questreihe entscheiden ob man bei der Hore oder der Alianz mitmischen möchte -inetwa wie bei den DKs-.
> ...



Klingt gut und würde mit dem Einheitsbrei brechen!


----------



## Derulu (28. März 2011)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Klingt gut und würde mit dem Einheitsbrei brechen!



Und wird nicht passieren^^


----------



## Shaila (28. März 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Oh man diese ganzen Pandaren Vorschläge sind so Scheisse nervig.
> Die Pandaren werden nie und nimmer als Rasse kommen, sie waren ein Running Gag.
> 
> Und aus religiösen Gründen ebenfalls nicht.
> ...



Ich werde dich daran erinnern, sobald sie angekündigt sind.


----------



## Ronin1978 (1. April 2011)

Auf MMO-Champion haben sie die neuen Halloweenmasken 
gepostet. Pandaren^^
Also sehr gut möglich das die schon fix sind.^^


----------



## Ronin1978 (1. April 2011)

Könnte natürlich auch n Aprilscherz sein^^

Aber die Idee hat was.

Ein neuer Kontinent geteilt durch eine große Mauer, ein entzweites Volk.
Ein wahnsinniger Pandarenherrscher namens Kim Il Jong der sich der Allianz anschließt^^


----------

